# Most quotable movies?



## Tonio

I'm partial to comedies:

Animal House: "Seven years of college down the drain!"
Airplane: "Billy, do you ever watch gladiator movies?"
A Christmas Story: "Fra-gee-lay... It must be Italian!"


----------



## kwillia

Most quotable movies... "It's not a tuma... it's another one of Tonio's treads."   --- Kindergarten Cop


----------



## danceintherain

Something About Mary: Have you seen my baseball?


----------



## Hessian

*Napolean...*

Listen to Napolean Dynamite.....as quoted by my HS students.
"My Lips really hurt!"
"I like your sleeves"
"Eat your dinner Tina! Gosh!"
"Freakin Idiots!"

I have had tears in my eyes in hysterics at the accuracy of the impressions!


----------



## Tonio

kwillia said:
			
		

> Most quotable movies... "It's not a tuma... it's another one of Tonio's treads." --- Kindergarten Cop


Great idea for my updated sig.


----------



## mrweb

Wizard of Oz

Dorothy to the Scarecrow:

"Well, what would you do with a brain if you had one?"


----------



## K_Jo

Breakfast Club.

"Show Dick some respect."

"That's OK, son.  You can do it on the boat!"

"Does Barry Manilow know you raid his wardrobe?"

"Wouldn't that be a bite - missing a whole wrestling meet!"

"I think a screw fell out of it."

"Impossible sir.  It's in Johnson's underwear."

And many more.


----------



## dustin

"S'cuse me while I whip dis out!"      Blazing Saddles


----------



## vraiblonde

"Wait'll they get a load of me!"  _The Joker in "Batman"_

In fact, just about everything the Joker says in that movie is quotable.

"This town needs an enema!"

"I'm glad you're dead!"

"Never rub another man's rhubarb."

"That wasn't easy to get over, and don't think that I didn't try."


----------



## mAlice

The Abyss

Lindsey Brigman:  Virgil, you wiener, you never could stand up to a fight!


Lindsey Brigman about the Navy SEALS: These guys are about as fun as a tax audit.

Lindsey Brigman: Hippy, your gonna give that rat a disease

Lindsey Brigman: So raise your hand if you think that was a Russian water-tentacle.


----------



## jazz lady

"I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days." ~ Kevin Costner in Bull Durham   

"The pellet with the poison's in the vessel with the pestle. The chalice from the palace has the brew that is true." ~ Danny Kaye in The Court Jester

"Carpe diem. Seize the day, boys. Make your lives extraordinary." ~ Robin Williams in Dead Poets Society

"Keep your friends close, but your enemies closer" ~ Al Pacino in The Godfather II

"I'll remember you, honey. You're the one that got away." ~ Paul Newman in Hud

"You had me at hello." ~ Renee Zellweger in Jerry Maguire

"What is it you want, Mary? What do you want? You want the moon? Just say the word and I'll throw a lasso around it and pull it down." ~ Jimmy Stewart in It's A Wonderful Life


----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:
			
		

> "I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days." ~ Kevin Costner in Bull Durham



Oh, my.


----------



## mAlice

...and the rest of it.



> "Well, I believe in the soul ... the small of a woman's back, the hanging curve ball, high fiber, good scotch, that the novels of Susan Sontag are self-indulgent, overrated crap. I believe Lee Harvey Oswald acted alone. I believe there ought to be a constitutional amendment outlawing Astroturf and the designated hitter. I believe in the sweet spot ... opening your presents Christmas morning rather than Christmas Eve and I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days. "



I _love_ that movie almost as much as I love KC.


----------



## jazz lady

elaine said:
			
		

> ...and the rest of it.
> 
> 
> 
> I _love_ that movie almost as much as I love KC.


  Me too.  It was the first quote I thought of for this thread.

I was going to post the whole thing, but decided to keep it short.  Now that I've read it and listened to it in my mind...    "Oh, my" is right.  :fansherselfvigorously:


----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Me too.  It was the first quote I thought of for this thread.
> 
> I was going to post the whole thing, but decided to keep it short.  Now that I've read it and listened to it in my mind...    "Oh, my" is right.  :fansherselfvigorously:




Dang, I just read it again and chills.


----------



## virgovictoria

"Pain heals, chicks dig scars and glory lasts forever" ~Keanu Reaves in The Replacements


----------



## mAlice

I think the most quotable movie I've ever watched is Bad Santa, and most of it can't be posted here.


----------



## jazz lady

elaine said:
			
		

> Dang, I just read it again and chills.


Mine weren't chills.


----------



## virgovictoria

> "I believe in long, slow, deep, soft, wet kisses that last three days." ~ Kevin Costner in Bull Durham



My girlfriends and I would start with this as the opener to a "toast" if you will, that we would perform while out, prior to tilting back some concoction in front of whoever would listen...  We, of course made up our own version that ended with "... with somebody else's clothes, in a pile, in the corner, of my bedroom..."


----------



## virgovictoria

elaine said:
			
		

> I think the most quotable movie I've ever watched is Bad Santa, and most of it can't be posted here.


----------



## mAlice

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Mine weren't chills.




I know what I'm watching tonight.


----------



## mAlice

Look, I've boned alot of fat chicks in my time, sure. But, as far back as I can remember, I've never fornicated anybody. 

You people? Did you hear that Marcus? He said 'You People.'

I said, "Next," goddamn it! This is not the DMV!

Are you saying there's something wrong with my gear? Is that what your saying to me? 


http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0307987/quotes


----------



## virgovictoria

elaine said:
			
		

> Look, I've boned alot of fat chicks in my time, sure. But, as far back as I can remember, I've never fornicated anybody.
> 
> You people? Did you hear that Marcus? He said 'You People.'



 

I've watched that movie quite a few times and still get amused!


----------



## jazz lady

elaine said:
			
		

> I know what I'm watching tonight.


I may have to pull that one out tonight, too.


----------



## jazz lady

"I love that you get cold when it's 71 degrees out. I love that it takes you an hour and a half to order a sandwich. I love that you get a little crinkle in your nose when you're looking at me like I'm nuts. I love that after I spend day with you, I can still smell your perfume on my clothes. And I love that you are the last person I want to talk to before I go to sleep at night. And it's not because I'm lonely, and it's not because it's New Year's Eve. I came here tonight because when you realize you want to spend the rest of your life with somebody, you want the rest of your life to start as soon as possible." 

~ Billy Crystal in When Harry Met Sally


----------



## morganj614

*Pulp Fiction*

Honey Bunny: I love you, Pumpkin. 
Pumpkin: I love you too, Honey Bunny. 
Pumpkin:  Alright, everybody be cool, this is a robbery! 
Honey Bunny: Any of you ####ing pricks move, and I'll execute every mother####ing last one of ya! 

Jules: Check out the big brain on Brett. You one smart mother####er. 


Fabienne: Whose motorcycle is this? 
Butch: It's a chopper, baby. 
Fabienne: Whose chopper is this? 
Butch: It's Zed's. 
Fabienne: Who's Zed? 
Butch: Zed's dead, baby. Zed's dead.


----------



## ocean733

And older movie-

_The Outsiders_:

"Stay tough like me, and you won't get hurt."

"Mustangs. They're tough."


----------



## SmallTown

Space Balls:
*Dark Helmet:* I bet she gives great helmet.

*Dark Helmet:* My brains... are going into my feet!

*Dark Helmet:* Knock on my door! Knock next time!
*Colonel Sandurz:* Yes, sir!
*Dark Helmet:* Did you see anything?
*Colonel Sandurz:* No, sir! I didn't see you playing with you dolls again.

*Dark Helmet:* Good!

*President Skroob:* Why didn't somebody tell me my ass was so big?

*President Skroob:* Sandurz, Sandurz. You got to help me. I don't know what to do. I can't make decisions. I'm a president!

*Colonel Sandurz:* It's Mega-Maid! She's gone from suck to blow!

*Laser Gunner:* Sorry sir! I'm doing my best! 
*Dark Helmet:* Who made that man a gunner? 
*Major:* I did sir. He's my cousin. 
*Dark Helmet:* Who is he? 
*Colonel Sandurz:* He's an ####### sir. 
*Dark Helmet:* I know that! What's his name? 
*Colonel Sandurz:* That is his name sir. #######, Major #######! 
*Dark Helmet:* And his cousin? 
*Colonel Sandurz:* He's an ####### too sir. Gunner's mate First Class Philip #######
*Dark Helmet:* How many *******s are on this ship, anyway?
*Bridge Crew:* Yo!
*Dark Helmet:* I knew it. I'm surrounded by *******s.


----------



## K_Jo

"Nice beaver."

"Thanks, I just had it stuffed."


----------



## Pete

Charlie don't surf !

I love the smell of napalm in the morning.....


----------



## K_Jo

When Tom Hanks first loses is wife in Sleepless in Seattle and he's talking to the radio shrink about how he's going to go on without her, this one always kills me:

"Well, I'm gonna get out of bed every morning... breathe in and out all day long. Then, after a while I won't have to remind myself to get out of bed every morning and breathe in and out... and, then after a while, I won't have to think about how I had it great and perfect for a while."

  Pete, hold me.


----------



## kwillia

"Nobody puts Baby in a corner!"--Patrick Swayze--Dirty Dancing...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> "Nobody puts Baby in a corner!"--Patrick Swayze--Dirty Dancing...


  I can see a double-feature happening tonight.


----------



## RoseRed

Not if he's my man!  You just be a fat old heifer!


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> "Nobody puts Baby in a corner!"--Patrick Swayze--Dirty Dancing...


----------



## kwillia

Oh K_Jo...oooooh noooo you didn't...


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Oh K_Jo...oooooh noooo you didn't...


:curtsy:


----------



## RoseRed

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Not if he's my man!  You just be a fat old heifer!



I forgot the "HA! HA! HA!... :thump:"


----------



## kwillia

There it is again... oooooh yeeees you did....


----------



## dustin

"Wookies don't pull peoples arms out of sockets when they lose..." Han Solo


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> There it is again... oooooh yeeees you did....


I _had_ to.  When I thought about not doing it, it hurt _really_ bad.


----------



## K_Jo

" ____________" -- Wilson


----------



## kwillia

dustin said:
			
		

> "Wookies don't pull peoples arms out of sockets when they lose..." Han Solo


Always two there are, a master and an apprentice.

Size matters not. Judge me by my size, do you? And well you should not. For my ally is the Force. And a powerful ally it is.

Mind what you have learned save you it can.


----------



## kwillia

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I _had_ to.  When I thought about not doing it, it hurt _really_ bad.


Paging nomo.... paging nomo... we need a photo shop on this pic...STAT!

<img src="http://images1.moviemarket.co.uk/library/posters/502151.jpg"> 

Someone does have head shots of Pete and dems...right...


----------



## Kizzy

*Steel Magnolias ~ Too hard to pick*

Clairee: I've just been to the dedication of the new children's park. 
Truvy: Yeah, how did that go? 
Clairee: Janice Van Meter got hit with a baseball. It was fabulous. 
Truvy: Was she hurt? 
Clairee: I doubt it. She got hit in the head. 
Ouiser Boudreaux: I am just about at the end of my rope with you. 
Drum: Well, then why don't you tie a noose and slip it 'round your head? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Truvy: I kind of like hiring somebody with a past. 
Clairee: She can't be more than eighteen. She hasn't had time to have a past. 
Truvy: Oh get with it, Clairee. This is the eighties. If you can achieve puberty, you can achieve a past. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouiser Boudreaux: I do not see plays, because I can nap at home for free. And I don't see movies 'cause they're trash, and they got nothin' but naked people in 'em! And I don't read books, 'cause if they're any good, they're gonna make 'em into a miniseries. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clairee Belcher: All gay men have track lightin'. And all gay men are named Mark, Rick, or Steve. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouiser Boudreaux: I'm not crazy, M'Lynn, I've just been in a very bad mood for 40 years! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouiser Boudreaux: This is it, I've found it, I'm in hell. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Drum: Ouiser, can we call a truce long enough for me to get a piece of cake? 
[Ouiser slices him the tail piece of an armadillo cake] 
Drum: Aww, thanks Ouiser. Nothin' like a good piece of ass. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Clairee Belcher: They were both high. They'd been smokin' everything but their shoes. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Truvy: Oh, Sammy's so confused he don't know whether to scratch his watch or wind his butt. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouiser Boudreaux: I'm not as sweet as I used to be. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clairee Belcher: I love ya more than my luggage. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouiser Boudreaux: You are a pig from hell. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouiser Boudreaux: I'm not crazy, I've just been a very bad mood for the last 40 years! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clairee Belcher: That which does not kill us, makes us stronger. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouiser Boudreaux: Yes, Annelle, I pray! Well, I do! There, I said it, I hope you're satisfied. 
Annelle: I suspected this all along! 
Ouiser Boudreaux: Oh! Well don't you expect me to come to one of your churches or one of those tent-revivals with all those Bible-beaters doin' God-only-knows-what! They'd probably make me eat a live chicken! 
Annelle: Not on your first visit! 
Clairee Belcher: Very good, Annelle! You've spoken like a true smart-ass! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clairee Belcher: You know, you would be a much more contented, pleasant person if you would find ways to occupy your time. 
Ouiser Boudreaux: I'm pleasant. Damn it! I saw Drum Eatenton at the Piggly Wiggly this morning, and I smiled at the son of a ##### 'fore I could help myself. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clairee Belcher: Ouiser could never stay mad at me; she worships the quicksand I walk on. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouiser Boudreaux: You are evil, and you must be destroyed. 
Clairee Belcher: Mother Nature's taking care of that faster than you could. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouiser Boudreaux: Annelle, take your Bible and shove it where the sun doesn't shine. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Annelle: We are in the house of the Lord! 
Clairee Belcher: A lot she cares. Ousier's never done a religious thing in her life. 
Ouiser Boudreaux: Now that is not true. When I was in school, a bunch of my friends and I would dress up as nuns and go bar-hoppin'. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ouiser Boudreaux: A dirty mind is a terrible thing to waste. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Truvy: You are playin' hard to get! 
Clairee Belcher: At her age, she should be playin' beat the clock. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clairee Belcher: Ouiser, I'd recognize this penmanship anywhere. You have the handwritin' of a serial killer. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clairee: Ouiser, you sound almost chipper what happened today you run over a small child or something? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clairee Belcher: The older you get, the sillier you get. 
Ouiser Boudreaux: Yeah, well the older you get, the uglier you get. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Clairee: And I can also report that a mysterious car is parked in her driveway at least once a week... 
Ouiser Boudreaux: There. My secrets out. I'm having an affair with a Mercedes Benz! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Annelle: That is one ugly dog. What kind of dog is that? 
Clairee: If it had hair, it'd be a Saint Bernard. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
M'Lynn: Oh Ouiser, Drum would NEVER point a loaded gun at a lady! 
Ouiser Boudreaux: Oh! He's a real gentleman! I bet he takes the dishes out of the sink before he PEES in it! 
 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

M'Lynn: [crying] I'm fine, I'm fine, I'm fine. 
[screaming] 
M'Lynn: I'm fine! I can jog all the way to Texas and back, but my daughter can't! She never could! Oh God! I am so mad I don't know what to do! I wanna know why! I wanna know *why* Shelby's life is over! I wanna know how that baby *ever* know how wonderful his mother was! Will he *ever* know what she went through for him! Oh *God* I wanna know *why*? *Why*? Lord, I wish I could understand! 
[In a firm tone] 
M'Lynn: No! No! No! It's not supposed to happen this way! I'm supposed to go first. I've always been ready to go first! I-I don't think I can take this! I-I don't think I can take this! I-I just wanna *hit* somebody 'til they feel as bad as I do! I just wanna *hit* something! I wanna *hit it hard*! 
[continues sobbing] 
Clairee: *Here*! 
[Grabs Ouiser by the shoulder and positions her in front of M'Lynn] 
Clairee: *Hit this*! Go ahead M'Lynn, *slap her*! 
Ouiser Boudreaux: [Taken aback and confused] Are you crazy? 
Clairee: *Hit her*! 
Ouiser Boudreaux: *Are you high, Clairee*? 
Truvy: [In a frightened tone] Clairee, have you lost your mind? 
Clairee: We'll sell t-shirts sayin' "I SLAPPED OUISER BOUDREAUX!" Hit her! 
Annelle: [in a scared tone] Ms. Clairee, enoough! 
Clairee: Ouiser, this is your chance to do something for your fellow man! Knock her lights out, M'Lynn! 
Ouiser Boudreaux: [snatches away] Let go o' me! 
Clairee: M'LYNN, YOU JUST MISSED THE CHANCE OF A LIFETIME! HALF O' CHIQUAPIN PARISH'LL GIVE THEIR EYE-TEETH TO TAKE A WHACK O' OUISER!


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:
			
		

> Paging nomo.... paging nomo... we need a photo shop on this pic...STAT!
> 
> <img src="http://images1.moviemarket.co.uk/library/posters/502151.jpg">
> 
> Someone does have head shots of Pete and dems...right...


:teehee:


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> Paging nomo.... paging nomo... we need a photo shop on this pic...STAT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone does have head shots of Pete and dems...right...


  I can't wait!  Where is she?  Where is she?


----------



## Nickel

Kizzy, you forgot "If you can't think of anything nice to say, come sit by me!"


----------



## Kizzy

Nickel said:
			
		

> Kizzy, you forgot "If you can't think of anything nice to say, come sit by me!"




Yes, another very good quote from that movie.


----------



## Kizzy

Dear Lord, we ask that you bless this food to the nourishment of our bodies. And we ask forgiveness, Lord, for the fornication that Mr. Sprock and me committed this morning on this very table.


----------



## Nickel

Kizzy said:
			
		

> Dear Lord, we ask that you bless this food to the nourishment of our bodies. And we ask forgiveness, Lord, for the fornication that Mr. Sprock and me committed this morning on this very table.


----------



## morganj614

*Who can forget Vacation movies?*

Christmas

Clark Griswold, Jr.: Can I refill your eggnog for ya? Get ya something to eat? Drive you out to the middle of nowhere, leave ya for dead?
Cousin Eddie: Naw, I'm doing just fine Clark.

Todd: Where do you think your gonna put a tree that big?
Clark W. Griswold: Bend over and I'll show ya.
~~~~~~~
European
Clark Griswold: Hey look kids, there's Big Ben, and there's Parliament. 

Clark Griswold: Aw, there's Buckingham Palace, kids, that's where the Queen lives and works. 
Audrey Griswold: What does she do? 
Clark Griswold: She queens. And she vacuums. 

Stewardess: Can I get you anything to drink? 
Clark Griswold: Honey? I guess I'll have a Coke. 
Stewardess: Do you want that in the can? 
Clark Griswold: No, I'll have it right here

~~~~~~
Vegas

Cousin Eddie: I haven't seen a beatin' like that since somebody stuck a banana in my pants and turned a monkey loose. 
Clark Griswold: Thanks for the pick me up Eddie. 

Hoover Dam Guide: I am your dam guide, Arnie, please don't wander off the dam tour and please take all the dam pictures you want. Now are there any dam questions? 
Cousin Eddie: Yeah, where can I get some damn bait?


----------



## Kizzy

Love that movie Morgan


----------



## Nickel

Stanley Kowalski: I never met a dame yet that didn't know if she was good-looking or not without being told, and there's some of them that give themselves credit for more than they've got. 

Stanley Kowalski: I am not a Pollack. People from Poland are Poles. They are not Pollacks. But what I am is one hundred percent American. I'm born and raised in the greatest country on this earth and I'm proud of it. And don't you ever call me a Pollack. 

Blanche DuBois: Marry me, Mitch.
Mitch: No, I don't think I want to marry you anymore... No, you're not clean enough to bring into the house with my mother.


----------



## Kizzy

Just Married 


Peter: I'm warning you Leizak. I studie Karatay with a Grand Marshall. 
Tom: Well I hope he showed ya how to pull a fire pocker out of your ass! 

No, but my husband does have two pounds of hash in his rectum. 

Some days your mother and me loved each other. Other days we had to work at it. You never see the hard days in a photo album... but those are the ones that get you from one happy snapshot to the next. I'm sorry your honeymoon stunk but that's what you got dealt. Now you gotta work through it. Sarah doesn't need a guy with a fat wallet to make her happy. I saw how you love this girl. How you two lit each other up. She doesn't need anymore security than that.  

Assbag!


----------



## K_Jo

"I don't want to sell anything, buy anything, or process anything as a career. I don't want to sell anything bought or processed, or buy anything sold or processed, or process anything sold, bought, or processed, or repair anything sold, bought, or processed. You know, as a career, I don't want to do that. " -- Lloyd Dobbler, 'Say Anything'


----------



## Pete

dustin said:
			
		

> "Wookies don't pull peoples arms out of sockets when they lose..." Han Solo


I don't care what if smells like, GET IN THERE ! ~Han Solo


----------



## Kizzy

K_Jo said:
			
		

> "I don't want to sell anything, buy anything, or process anything as a career. I don't want to sell anything bought or processed, or buy anything sold or processed, or process anything sold, bought, or processed, or repair anything sold, bought, or processed. You know, as a career, I don't want to do that. " -- Lloyd Dobbler, 'Say Anything'




Best song in that movie.  


love I get so lost, sometimes
days pass and this emptiness fills my heart
when I want to run away
I drive off in my car
but whichever way I go
I come back to the place you are

all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light
the heat I see in your eyes

love, I don't like to see so much pain
so much wasted and this moment keeps slipping away
I get so tired of working so hard for our survival
I look to the time with you to keep me awake and alive

and all my instincts, they return
and the grand facade, so soon will burn
without a noise, without my pride
I reach out from the inside

in your eyes
the light the heat
in your eyes
I am complete
in your eyes
I see the doorway to a thousand churches
in your eyes
the resolution of all the fruitless searches
in your eyes
I see the light and the heat
in your eyes
oh, I want to be that complete
I want to touch the light,
the heat I see in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes
in your eyes in your eyes


----------



## K_Jo

"I hope you had a hell of a pi$$, Arnold!"  Brad Hamilton


----------



## dustin

Pete said:
			
		

> I don't care what if smells like, GET IN THERE ! ~Han Solo



"This ain't like dustin' crops boy, we could fly right into a star and burst into a supernova and that would end your trip real quick wouldnt it!"  -Han Solo


----------



## K_Jo

Kizzy said:
			
		

> Best song in that movie.


:couplesonlyskate:


----------



## Pete

kwillia said:
			
		

> Paging nomo.... paging nomo... we need a photo shop on this pic...STAT!
> 
> <img src="http://images1.moviemarket.co.uk/library/posters/502151.jpg">
> 
> Someone does have head shots of Pete and dems...right...


no need I already look like Patrick IRL


----------



## Nickel

Pete said:
			
		

> no need I already look like Patrick IRL


 I figured they'd do Dems as Patrick. :shrug:


----------



## tomchamp

*"Terms Of Endearment"*

When Garrett Breedlove(Jack Nicholson) finally gets Aurora Greenway(Shirley MacLaine) over to his house for dinner and after they eat. He's showing her pictures from the different space missions he was on.

She says "You think this is suppose to impress me and I'm going to just jump in bed with you."

He say's "Look lady there are a hundred and six f$#@ing astronauts in the world and I'm one of them God dammit. You use what you got."


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> I figured they'd do Dems as Patrick. :shrug:


:spitwateronscreen:


----------



## SmallTown

Nickel said:
			
		

> I figured they'd do Dems as Patrick. :shrug:


I thought people felt patrick was good looking :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

SmallTown said:
			
		

> I thought people felt patrick was good looking :shrug:


 That's why it's funny.  If you can't keep up, go drink some more and come back later.


----------



## SmallTown

Nickel said:
			
		

> That's why it's funny. If you can't keep up, go drink some more and come back later.


----------



## K_Jo

SmallTown said:
			
		

> I thought people felt patrick was good looking :shrug:


  That was not kind _or _ gentle.


----------



## Agee

*The Good, Bad, and the ugly*

*Tuco*: There are two kinds of people in the world, my friend: Those with a rope around the neck, and the people who have the job of doing the cutting.


*Man With No Name*: You see, in this world there's two kinds of people, my friend: Those with loaded guns and those who dig. You dig.


----------



## Agee

*Cool Hand Luke*

"What we have here, is a failure to communicate"

"I don't care if it rains or freezes, long as I have my plastic Jesus, right here on the dashboard of my car..."


----------



## morganj614

*snippets*

GWTW

Rhett Butler (Clark Gable): "You need to be kissed. And often. And by someone who knows how!"
~~~
Casablanca

Bergman (Ilsa Lund): Play it once, Sam. For old times' sake.
Dooley Wilson (Sam): I don't know what you mean, Miss Elsa.
Ingrid Bergman (Ilsa): Play it, Sam. Play "As Time Goes By." 
and
Humphrey Bogart (Rick): Of all the gin joints in all the towns in all the world, she walks into mine.
~~~
A Few Good Men

Jack Nicholson (Col. Jessup): You want answers? 
Tom Cruise (Kaffee): I think I'm entitled. 
Jack Nicholson (Col. Jessup): You want answers? 
Tom Cruise (Kaffee): I want the truth! 
Jack Nicholson (Col. Jessup): You can't handle the truth!


----------



## jazz lady

"I know what you're thinking: "Did he fire six shots, or only five?" Well, to tell you the truth in all this excitement, I've kinda lost track myself. But, being this is a .44 Magnum, the most powerful handgun in the world, and would blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: "Do I feel lucky?" Well, do ya punk?" 

~ Clint Eastwood in Dirty Harry


----------



## Kizzy

I got lost in searching famous quotes from movies and those in the last 2 post were ones I was reading tonight.    Good taste!


----------



## jazz lady

*Young Frankstein...*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Dr. Frankenstein?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Fronkensteen.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>You're putting me on.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>No, it's pronounced: Fronkensteen.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Do you also say, Froaderick?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>No, Frederick.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Well, why isn't it: Froaderick Fronkensteen?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>It isn't. It's Frederick Fronensteen.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>I see.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>You must be Igor.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>No, it's pronounced: I-gore.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>But, they told me it was Igor.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Well, they were wrong then, weren't they?</DD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

~~~~~~

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Would you mind telling me, </DD><DD>who's brain I did put in?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>And, you won't be angry?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>I will not be angry.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Abby-someone.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Abby-someone. Abby who?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Abby-normal.</DD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

~~~~~~

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>What knockers!</DD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

~~~~~~

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Werewolf?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>There.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>What?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>There wolf. There castle.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Dr. Frederick Frankenstein:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Why are you talking that way?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Igor:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>I thought you wanted to.</DD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


  I love this movie!


----------



## tomchamp

*"The Outlaw Josey Wales"*

More Clint  

Clint Eastwood (Josey): You a bounty hunter? 
Bounty Hunter: A man has to do something these days to earn a living. 
Clint Eastwood (Josey): Dyin' ain't much of a living boy!


----------



## Agee

Kizzy said:
			
		

> I got lost in searching famous quotes from movies and those in the last 2 post were ones I was reading tonight.  Good taste!


When you start looking you realize how many great lines you forgot!

I'm working on something from Chitty-Chitty Bang-Bang


----------



## jazz lady

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top></TD><TD vAlign=top>"Yippy-ki-yaya mother-fu**a"

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE> ~ Bruce Willis in Die Hard

*boom*


----------



## tomchamp

*"The Silence of the Lambs"*

Jodie Foster (Clarice Starling): If you didn't kill him, then who did, sir? 
Anthony Hopkins (Hannibal): Who can say. Best thing for him, really. His therapy was going nowhere. 

Anthony Hopkins (Hannibal): You know what you look like to me, with your good bag and your cheap shoes? You look like a rube. A well scrubbed, hustling rube with a little taste. Good nutrition has given you some length of bone, but you're not more than one generation from poor white trash, are you, Agent Starling? And that accent you've tried so desperately to shed? Pure West Virginia. What's your father, dear? Is he a coal miner? Does he stink of the lamp? You know how quickly the boys found you... all those tedious sticky fumblings in the back seats of cars...while you could only dream of getting out... getting anywhere... getting all the way to the FBI. 
Jodie Foster (Clarice): You see a lot, Doctor. 

Anthony Hopkins (Hannibal): A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans and a nice chianti. 

Anthony Hopkins (Hannibal): Why do you think he removes their skins, Agent Starling? 
[sarcastically] 
Anthony Hopkins (Hannibal): Thrill me with your acumen. 
Jodie Foster (Clarice): It excites him. Most serial killers keep some sort of trophies from their victims. 
Anthony Hopkins (Hannibal): I didn't. 
Jodie Foster (Clarice): No. No, you ate yours. 

Anthony Hopkins (Hannibal): I do wish we could chat longer, but I'm having an old friend for dinner. Bye.


----------



## Agee

*Young Frankie*



			
				Jazzlady said:
			
		

> I love this movie!


Classic!

Talk about a quote fest.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> I love this movie!


I've never seen it...


----------



## BuddyLee

*Schindler's List*

"Whoever saves one life, saves the world entire."

"The List Is Life."


----------



## kwillia

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> "Whoever saves one life, saves the world entire."
> 
> "The List Is Life."


Great movie... I'll never forget the little girl in the red coat...


----------



## Tonio

Monty Python and the Holy Grail:
"Are you suggesting that coconuts migrate?"

Silence of the Lambs:
"A census taker once tried to test me. I ate his liver with some fava beans
and a nice Chianti."
"Tell me your worst memory from childhood."


----------



## BuddyLee

kwillia said:
			
		

> Great movie... I'll never forget the little girl in the red coat...


I just saw it for the first time this past weekend along with _Deliverance _and the 1983 nuclear war classic _The day after_.


----------



## kwillia

Monty Python's "Life of Brian"...... 

"It's waifa thiiiin" .....


----------



## kwillia

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> along with _Deliverance _


"You gotta pretty mouth"


----------



## jazz lady

*The Blues Brothers...*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Jake Blues:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>I ran out of gas. I had a flat tire. I didn't have enough money for cab fare. My tux didn't come back from the cleaners. An old friend came in from out of town. Someone stole my car. There was an earthquake! A terrible flood! Locusts! It wasn't my fault, I swear to god!</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD height=40>-----</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Elwood Blues:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>It's 106 miles to Chicago, we've got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD height=40>-----</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Elwood Blues:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>We're on a mission from God.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD height=40>-----</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Police officer:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Use of unnecessary violence in the apprehension of the Blues Brothers has been approved.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD height=40>-----</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Elwood Blues:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>It's got a cop motor: a 440 cubic inch plant. It's got cop tires, cop suspensions, cop shocks. It's a model made before catalytic converters so it'll run good on regular gas. What do you say, is this the new Bluesmobile, or what?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD height=40>-----</TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Elwood Blues:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Illinois Nazis.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Jake Blues:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>I hate Illinois Nazis.</DD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I'm a soooooooooouuuuuuuul man...


----------



## tomchamp

*"Apocalypse Now"*

Robert Duvall (Kilgore): You smell that? Do you smell that? ...Napalm, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that. I love the smell of napalm in the morning. You know, one time we had a hill bombed, for twelve hours. When it was all over I walked up. We didn't find one of 'em, not one stinkin' dink body. The smell, you know that gasoline smell, the whole hill. Smelled like... victory. Someday this war's gonna end...


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> I've never seen it...


  Uh-huh.


----------



## kwillia

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Uh-huh.


No...really. When it comes on T.V. I usually catch it in the middle so I don't watch it... when I go to rent a movie... it never comes to mind.


----------



## jazz lady

kwillia said:
			
		

> "You gotta pretty mouth"


There's them dang banjoes again.


----------



## tomchamp

*"Jaws"*

Richard Dreyfuss (Matt Hooper): I'm not going to waste my time arguing with a man who's lining up to be a hot lunch. That's a twenty footer! 
Robert Shaw (Quint): Twenty-five. Three tons of him. 

Roy Scheider (Brody): We're gonna need a bigger boat. 

Robert Shaw (Quint): The thing about a shark, it's got lifeless eyes, black eyes, like a doll's eyes. When it comes at you it doesn't seem to be livin'... until he bites you, and those black eyes roll over white. 
Robert Shaw (Quint): You know that was the time I was most frightened? Waitin' for my turn. I'll never put on a lifejacket again. So, eleven hundred men went into the water. Three hundred and sixteen men come out, the sharks took the rest, June the twenty-ninth, nineteen-forty five. Anyway, we delivered the bomb. 
 

http://www.history.navy.mil/faqs/faq30-1.htm


----------



## jazz lady

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Hedley Lamarr:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Gentlemen, please. Rest your sphincters.</DD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

~~~~~~

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Hedley Lamarr:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>I want rustlers, cutthroats, murders, bounty hunters, desperados, mugs, pugs, thugs, nitwits, halfwits, dimwits, vipers, snipers, con-men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, muggers, buggerers, bushwhackers, hornswogglars, horse thieves, bull-dykes, train robbers, bank robbers, ass-kickers, sh**-kickers, and Methodists!</DD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

~~~~~~

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Jim: The Waco Kid:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Where you headed, cowboy?</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Bart:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Nowhere special.</DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Jim: The Waco Kid:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>"Nowhere special." I always wanted to go there.</DD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

~~~~~~

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Hedley Lamarr:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Be ready to attack Rock Ridge at noon tomorrow. Here's your badge.</DD><DD> </DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Mexican Bandit:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Badges? We don't need no stinking badges!</DD> 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
~~~~~~

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Hedley Lamarr:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>My mind is a raging torrent, flooded with rivulets of thought, cascading into a waterfall of creative alternatives.</DD><DD> </DD></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top>Taggart:</TD><TD vAlign=top><DD>Gal-darnit, Mr. Lamarr, you use your tongue prettier than a 20-dollar whore.</DD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
    Oh my goodness.  Still funny after all these years.


----------



## Bustem' Down

*From "Snatch"*

Avi: Should I call you Bullet? Tooth? 
Bullet Tooth Tony: You can call me Susan if it makes you happy. 


Avi: Tony. 
Bullet Tooth Tony: What? 
Avi: Look in the dog. 
Bullet Tooth Tony: What do you mean, "Look in the dog"? 
Avi: I mean open him up. 
Bullet Tooth Tony: It's not a f@rking tin of baked beans! What do you mean "open him up"?


----------



## Bustem' Down

*From "Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels"*

*Barfly Jack:* Rory? Yeah I know Rory. He's not to be underestimated, you've got to look past the distinct facade. A few nights ago Rory's Roger iron rusted, so he has gone to the battle-cruiser to watch the end of a football game. Nobody is watching the custard so he has turned the channel over. A fat man's north opens and he wanders up and turns the Liza over. 'Now f*ck off and watch it somewhere else.' Rory knows claret is imminent, but he doesn't want to miss the end of the game; so, calm as a coma, he stands and picks up a fire extinguisher and he walks straight past the jam rolls who are ready for action, then he plonks it outside the entrance. He then orders an Aristotle of the most ping pong tiddly in the nuclear sub and switches back to his footer. 'That's f@rcking it,' says the guy. 'That's f@rcking what' says Rory. Rory gobs out a mouthful of booze covering fatty; he flicks a flaming match into his bird's nest and the man lit up like a leaking gas pipe. Rory, unfazed, turned back to watch his game. His team won too. Four-nil.


----------



## BuddyLee

jazz lady said:
			
		

> There's them dang banjoes again.


Upon watching that movie I thought it had awesome composition in the film for its time period. Very good shots!

Another movie that sorta compares in composition and shot style is _Taxi Driver_, yet another classic I recently rented.


----------



## xusnret

Once upon a time in Mexico


----------



## Vince

"It's good to be the king."  Mel Brooks - History of the World


----------



## morganj614

*Fight Club. Edward Norton..a cutie!*

Tyler Durden: This is your life and it's ending one minute at a time.

Tyler Durden: You're not your job. You're not how much money you have in the bank. You're not the car you drive. You're not the contents of your wallet. You're not your ####ing khakis. You're the all-singing, all-dancing crap of the world. 

Tyler Durden: We just had a near-life experience.


----------



## donbarzini

Vito: "I'm gonna make him an offer he can't refuse".

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Clemenza: "Leave the gun. Take the cannoli."

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Michael: "Just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in."

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Michael: "Just this once, I'll let you ask me about my business."

Kay: "Did you do it Michael?"

Michael: "No."


----------



## donbarzini

And of course:


Vito:"Tattaglia is a pimp. I knew it was Barzini all along."


----------



## mAlice

My Cousin Vinny

Vinny Gambini: Look, it's either me or them. You're gettin' ####ed one way or the other. Heh he. 
[Stan tries to get up] 
Vinny Gambini: Hey, relax, I'm gonna help you. 
Stan: Gee thanks. 
Vinny Gambini: Excuse me, I think a modicum of gratitude would not be out of line here. 
Stan: You think I should be grateful? 
Vinny Gambini: Yeah, it's your ass, not mine. I think you should be grateful. I think you should be down on your ####in' knees. 
Stan: I didn't know it was such an honor to get a visit from you. 
Vinny Gambini: I'm doing a favor, you know. You're gettin' me for nothing, you little ####. 
Stan: That's one hell of an ego you got. 
Vinny Gambini: What the #### is your problem? I did not come down here just to get jerked off. 
Stan: I'm not jerking you off. I'm not doing anything. 
Vinny Gambini: That's it. You're on your own. I'll just take care of Sleeping Beauty.

Vinny Gambini: What about these pants I got on? You think they're okay? 
Mona Lisa Vito: Imagine you're a deer. You're prancing around. You get thirsty. You spot a little brook. You put your little deer lips down to the cool, clear water - BAM. A ####in' bullet rips off part of your head. Your brains are lying on the ground in little bloody pieces. Now I ask you, do you give a #### what kind of pants the son-of-a-##### who shot you was wearing?

Vinny Gambini: Your Honor, may I have permission to treat Ms. Vito as a hostile witness? 
Mona Lisa Vito: You think I'm hostile now, wait 'til you see me tonight. 
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Do you two know each other? 
Vinny Gambini: Yeah, she's my fiancée. 
Judge Chamberlain Haller: Well, that would certainly explain the hostility.

Vinny Gambini: How could it take you 5 minutes to cook your grits when it takes the entire grit-eating world 20 minutes? 
Mr. Tipton: Um... I'm a fast cook, I guess. 
Vinny Gambini: You're a fast cook? Are we to believe that boiling water soaks into a grit faster in your kitchen than any place on the face of the earth? 
Mr. Tipton: I don't know. 
Vinny Gambini: Perhaps the laws of physics cease to exist on your stove. Were these magic grits? Did you buy them from the same guy who sold Jack his beanstalk beans?


----------



## Kizzy

Another great movie!

I might have to watch movies this weekend with all this rain coming in.


----------



## cattitude

*Tombstone!!!*

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Wyatt Earp:</TD><TD vAlign=top> 

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

The law is coming! You tell them I'm coming . . . and Hell's coming with me! You hear?! Hell's coming with me!

Doc Holliday:

My hypocrisy goes only so far.

I'm your huckleberry.


Nonsense. I have not yet begun to defile myself

Oh, Johnny I apologize. I forgot you were there. You may go now.

You're a daisey if you do.

You look like somebody just walked over your grave.


Come to think of it, pretty much anything Val Kilmer said (or did) in that movie.   <!--Replace5--><!--Tombstone--><!--Replace6-->


----------



## vraiblonde

*Bull Durham*

Skip:  You guys. You lollygag the ball around the infield. You lollygag your way down to first. You lollygag in and out of the dugout. You know what that makes you? Larry! 
Larry:  Lollygaggers! 
Skip:  Lollygaggers.


----------



## Tonio

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Skip: You guys. You lollygag the ball around the infield. You lollygag your way down to first. You lollygag in and out of the dugout. You know what that makes you? Larry!
> Larry: Lollygaggers!
> Skip: Lollygaggers.


Great movie.

Vrai, I assumed you took a vow of chastity or something against watching any movie with ultraliberals Sarandon and Robbins in it. Not because they would use their movies to push their beliefs, but on general principles.


----------



## BuddyLee

cattitude said:
			
		

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top>Wyatt Earp:</TD><TD vAlign=top>
> 
> 
> 
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
> 
> The law is coming! You tell them I'm coming . . . and Hell's coming with me! You hear?! Hell's coming with me!
> 
> Doc Holliday:
> 
> My hypocrisy goes only so far.
> 
> I'm your huckleberry.
> 
> 
> Nonsense. I have not yet begun to defile myself
> 
> Oh, Johnny I apologize. I forgot you were there. You may go now.
> 
> You're a daisey if you do.
> 
> You look like somebody just walked over your grave.
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, pretty much anything Val Kilmer said (or did) in that movie.  <!--Replace5--><!--Tombstone--><!--Replace6-->


 How could you not like that character!


----------



## dems4me

I finally have narrowed it down and choose my favorite line from a Movie...

its from Tequila Sunrise

where Michelle Pfieffer tells Mel Gibson -- "you want to screw your friend? Well then fock him and NOT me"


----------



## woodchuck70

Also from Tombstone:

Doc: Well I've got two guns one for each of you.

From Monty Python's Quest for the Holy Grail:

Old Woman\Man: So because some watery tart tossed you a sword you can wield extreme executive power.


And lastly from Super Troopers

"Littering and Littering And Littering and Smoking the reefer."

"These snozz berries taste like snozz berries."

"Hey you bear f***er!"


----------



## pineapple

"Are you crying? Theres no crying in baseball!!" ---Tom Hanks-A league of thier own


----------



## Ernie

Movie: Blue Velvet with dennis hopper playing frank booth.

Frank Booth: I'll send you a love letter! Straight from my heart, ####er! You know what a love letter is? It's a bullet from a ####ing gun, ####er! You recieve a love letter from me, you're ####ed forever! You understand, ####? I'll send you straight to hell, ####er! 

or 

Frank Booth: What kind of beer you drink, neighbor? 
Jeffrey Beaumont: Heineken 
Frank Booth: Heineken? #### that ####! Pabst Blue Ribbon!


----------



## Nickel

Homeschooled Boy: And on the third day, God created the Remington bolt-action rifle, so that Man could fight the dinosaurs. And the homosexuals. (Mean Girls)

:snicker:


----------

